# Fat Girls With Belly Button Piercings?



## Ivy (Dec 30, 2006)

So, last night I got my belly button pierced. Mostly as a joke, but now I keep looking at it and I think it is cute as hell, as does my boyfriend. I decided that I'm going to keep it for a long while.

My only problem is that since I'm fat, the jewel at the bottom of the bell goes into my belly button. I'm not sure if it's because everything is still fairly swollen, but I think a lot of it is because I'm fat, and my belly is one of the bigger parts of my body. (I posted a picture of it bellow, but you can't really tell how it goes in from the picture.)

I found a website called TummyToys.com that seems like their jewelry might work good for a plus sized girl with a belly piercing since it's a ring with the dangle attached to the ring and it might stick out from the belly more, but I'm not sure.. What do you guys think? Here's an example from their site:






I'd get something waaay less glittery, but whatever.

I was wondering if there are any other fat girls out there with pierced belly buttons, and if you know of any jewelry company who makes belly rings with an extra long barbell that might work better for a fat girl? Or if you have any other suggestions? I was thinking an extra long dangly thing at the end might help, since it would probably end up only having one or two of the 60 million dangly things end up our side of my belly button, but I'm clueless.

And, I've attached two pictures of my newly decorated sexy and exotic (roflz.) belly button!

I look like I'm going to faint or something in the first one, but I was mostly about to fall asleep. I had only 4 hours of sleep the night before and hadn't eaten all day. Oops!

And no, it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 30, 2006)

My pierce is 11 years old this year, and I can't wear a curved barbell in it, at any weight. I've never found one long enough.

I'm surprised your piercer used a banana for your intial pierce, especially with jewels in it. You might want to think about getting a CBR put in while it heals, and waiting for cute jewelry til later. The navel pierce is one of the longest to heal, because it's in a skin fold, and a CBR is going to be the easiest jewelry to keep clean.

The ring with the dangle looks worth checking out!

Please don't hesitate to ask questions - I went through the works with my navel pierce - it keloided, took almost 9 months to heal, got banged around, but it's one of the best things I've ever done to myself.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 30, 2006)

I was surprised too. I've always had the standard barbells with nothing on it or CBRs on my piercings when I get them before they heal. This shop has a great reputation in our area, but they only pierce with jeweled bananabells and CBRs. I wasn't thinking about it when I got the jeweled one, but as soon as he did it I was like "Shit.. I probably should have gotten a CBR... this heavy thing cant be good for the heeling process."

I'm planning on buying a CBR for it sometime in the next week or so, it's way too tender at the moment to deal with taking the current jewelry out and putting something else in. 

Thank you so much for the advice : ))




Kimberleigh said:


> My pierce is 11 years old this year, and I can't wear a curved barbell in it, at any weight. I've never found one long enough.
> 
> I'm surprised your piercer used a banana for your intial pierce, especially with jewels in it. You might want to think about getting a CBR put in while it heals, and waiting for cute jewelry til later. The navel pierce is one of the longest to heal, because it's in a skin fold, and a CBR is going to be the easiest jewelry to keep clean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 30, 2006)

Anytime sugarpop.


----------



## JadeRose (Dec 31, 2006)

Ivy said:


> "Shit.. I probably should have gotten a CBR... this heavy thing cant be good for the heeling process."
> 
> I'm planning on buying a CBR for it sometime in the next week or so, it's way too tender at the moment to deal with taking the current jewelry out and putting something else in.
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice : ))



Just a sugestion. If it is that new you might want to back to the pircer & ask them to change it for you. Down side you may pay more for it there but you know it will be done right.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 31, 2006)

your eyes look totally glazed in the first picture. you've entered the "no pain zone" as I like to call it.

anyway it looks adorable. and i have nothing vaguely constructive to add.


----------



## GPL (Dec 31, 2006)

Ivy, now your belly is even more delicious than it ever was!!
I love love love all of your pictures, even the ones like these. You are a natural beauty.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 31, 2006)

you must spread some reputation around before giving it to miss ivy again

boooooo!!! you are the hotness, i love it!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 31, 2006)

JadeRose said:


> Just a sugestion. If it is that new you might want to back to the pircer & ask them to change it for you. Down side you may pay more for it there but you know it will be done right.



I ended up doing it myself. Every single tattoo shop in the city must be closed today. Agh.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 31, 2006)

mfdoom said:


> your eyes look totally glazed in the first picture. you've entered the "no pain zone" as I like to call it.
> 
> anyway it looks adorable. and i have nothing vaguely constructive to add.



Hahaha thanks! I didn't really even feel him pierce it, which shocked me since I have a really sensitive belly.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 31, 2006)

GPL said:


> Ivy, now your belly is even more delicious than it ever was!!
> I love love love all of your pictures, even the ones like these. You are a natural beauty.
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



Aww, thank you GPL  You're such a sweetheart to me!!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 31, 2006)

supersoup said:


> you must spread some reputation around before giving it to miss ivy again
> 
> boooooo!!! you are the hotness, i love it!



thank you hunny! : ))


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 31, 2006)

It looks terrific, Ivy. I like banana bells; they allow for better drainage. I have a reversed navel piercing, and I love it! (I'm not at all a belly girl, so I guess it's harder for me to judge.) I do agree with what Kimmy said about a more plain piece while it's healing though... My banana is just a simple piece of titanium, and mine healed in a month... No shit.

Now all you need is a funky purplish gross crotch and a too short skirt and you'll look just like Britney!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivy? yooo hooooooo IVY??? MISSSSSSSSSSS IVYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?

How the pierce doin girlie?


----------



## starwater (Jan 5, 2007)

I am so impressed with you getting it pierced...


Makes me tempted.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 5, 2007)

Makes me want one, too. My stomach would probably cover it up, though.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 6, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Ivy? yooo hooooooo IVY??? MISSSSSSSSSSS IVYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?
> 
> How the pierce doin girlie?




It's all closed up. 

I went to the ER on new years night, diagnosed with cellulitis, iv antibiotics and perscribed pain killers and more antibiotics. Next day, I woke up and it was worse then ever, I was puking and a mess. Back to the er! Should have never been sent home. Spent one night in the hospital getting treatment and seeing a bunch of doctors.. Not the best way to start the new year. I'm still pretty sick, which is why I haven't been on. I'm trying to get better before I have to go to school on Tuesday. Ugggggh.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivy said:


> It's all closed up.
> 
> I went to the ER on new years night, diagnosed with cellulitis, iv antibiotics and perscribed pain killers and more antibiotics. Next day, I woke up and it was worse then ever, I was puking and a mess. Back to the er! Should have never been sent home. Spent one night in the hospital getting treatment and seeing a bunch of doctors.. Not the best way to start the new year. I'm still pretty sick, which is why I haven't been on. I'm trying to get better before I have to go to school on Tuesday. Ugggggh.



@[email protected]

*hugs*


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivy said:


> It's all closed up.
> 
> I went to the ER on new years night, diagnosed with cellulitis, iv antibiotics and perscribed pain killers and more antibiotics. Next day, I woke up and it was worse then ever, I was puking and a mess. Back to the er! Should have never been sent home. Spent one night in the hospital getting treatment and seeing a bunch of doctors.. Not the best way to start the new year. I'm still pretty sick, which is why I haven't been on. I'm trying to get better before I have to go to school on Tuesday. Ugggggh.



holy moly! 
I'm sorry sweets...feel better soon!


----------



## toni (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivy said:


> It's all closed up.
> 
> I went to the ER on new years night, diagnosed with cellulitis, iv antibiotics and perscribed pain killers and more antibiotics. Next day, I woke up and it was worse then ever, I was puking and a mess. Back to the er! Should have never been sent home. Spent one night in the hospital getting treatment and seeing a bunch of doctors.. Not the best way to start the new year. I'm still pretty sick, which is why I haven't been on. I'm trying to get better before I have to go to school on Tuesday. Ugggggh.



AWWW *hugs*I am sorry you went through so much with this. After seeing how cute this looked on you I was thinking of getting one myself. Thanks for posting your update, I would have went through the same trauma. I HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER!!!!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 6, 2007)

Wooohooo, way to go Ivy. Your belly button is sexy! I got mine pierced back in August and I love it.


----------



## GPL (Jan 7, 2007)

Ivy said:


> It's all closed up.
> 
> I went to the ER on new years night, diagnosed with cellulitis, iv antibiotics and perscribed pain killers and more antibiotics. Next day, I woke up and it was worse then ever, I was puking and a mess. Back to the er! Should have never been sent home. Spent one night in the hospital getting treatment and seeing a bunch of doctors.. Not the best way to start the new year. I'm still pretty sick, which is why I haven't been on. I'm trying to get better before I have to go to school on Tuesday. Ugggggh.



Hope you get better soon, sweetie! 
Please take care.

GPL.


----------



## toni (Feb 5, 2007)

I finally got mine done. I was so nervous it was going to hurt. I was shocked because it didn't hurt at all. The lady I went to was so sweet, she made me feel totally comfortable. I included a few pics, enjoy! 
OH btw, Sorry I look all messy, I am off today and I am totally being lazy. That is my lounging outfit. :batting: 

View attachment fullbelly.jpg


View attachment ring.jpg


----------



## GPL (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow Toni! That is a nice piercing, hun.
Also a nice girl with a sexy belly in the pic, too:wubu: 

Hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## carl356 (Sep 10, 2009)

very sexy toni, i love it!!!


----------



## Weeze (Sep 10, 2009)

...dude. this thread hasn't been touched since 2007.


BUT SINCE WE HAVE IT OPEN.
I've been thinking about getting one myself. Do they get infected easily? Does the hole stretch out?


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 12, 2009)

Funny that this thread got bumped!

Last week me my Mum and Sis went out on a peircing-bonding-day-thingy I had been telling them they should get it done for a while since they told me they wantd it and I said I would get mind done too and that helped persuade them hehehe, Me and my Mum also got our nostrils done too! It was a really fun day out, once my bro heard we were going he came along to get a old peircing reopened too~

As you all know, I am a big guy and my Mum and sis are also bigger ladies but I dont think that effects the peircing to much, My peircer even commented that she prefers peircing people with a bit of a tummy! Though I do plan on getting a flexible PTFE bar soon, as I have experienced good things using these while healing~

All our piercings are healing up nice, my mum and sisters are a little pink, I think they are just not quite so used to having a piercing and so they might knock it, poke it a bit, mine seems fine, but im a little used to piercings (this was my ninth), maybe i can talk them into posting a pic when they are all healed up and we have some nice new jewlery ^.^

We had a really nice family day out, I can 100% recommend family-peircing-bonding-day-thingys to everyone!


----------



## prettysteve (Sep 12, 2009)

Miss Toni: OMG! Your Belly Button Piercing looks so Hot & Cool! You have motivated me to get one!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 12, 2009)

carl356 said:


> very sexy toni, i love it!!!



did it give you what you were looking for?? since your two whole posts both have to do with piercings?? Make you happy?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 20, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ...dude. this thread hasn't been touched since 2007.
> 
> 
> BUT SINCE WE HAVE IT OPEN.
> I've been thinking about getting one myself. Do they get infected easily? Does the hole stretch out?



There's another thread floating around about this. I remember I posted on it.

I know quite a bit about piercings but don't have a belly button one so take this with a grain of salt but it has a lot to do with how you're shaped. If you have a double belly where your belly button rolls under and touches the other roll, then this isn't the piercing for you. Excessive skin to skin contact isn't good for a piercing because it increases friction and doesn't allow the piercing to "breathe" thus making it a breeding ground for infection. Increased friction also makes it more prone to eject, which is basically when your body pushes the piercing out little by little, it "grows" out. This can cause infection, scarring and from what I hear can hurt like a bitch. If you are more pear shaped or have a single belly it'll work a lot better for you but you still have to be careful with it because regardless of size, it's a tough place to get pierced because clothing can irritate it or rip it out and it can get bumped or torn if you run into something.


----------



## carl356 (Sep 23, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> did it give you what you were looking for?? since your two whole posts both have to do with piercings?? Make you happy?



Yes it did, you really have a problem because you have a problem with big people with belly piercings. Its the hotest thing on a big belly.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2009)

carl356 said:


> Yes it did, you really have a problem because you have a problem with big people with belly piercings. Its the hotest thing on a big belly.



dude, are you serious? STOP POSTING WITH ONE HAND


----------



## Weeze (Sep 23, 2009)

carl356 said:


> Yes it did, you really have a problem because you have a problem with big people with belly piercings. Its the hotest thing on a big belly.



Oh lord. 

Clean up in aisle 10.


----------

